# Thoro Spot Cleaner



## LAX Mom (Apr 24, 2010)

My mother asked me to look for some Thoro Spot Cleaner (or Spot Remover) at the store. She uses it to remove spots on clothing. I couldn't find it and did a google search. It looks like it's a discontinued product and no longer available.

Does anyone have a similar product to recommend? Something to remove spots on clothing items that require dry-cleaning? Any suggestions?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 24, 2010)

This brought back some memories. At our house we used _Energine_ for spot removal. Probably the same stuff. A google search says it too, is discontinued. Probably due to health concerns. Naphtha is the main ingredient and is an inhalation hazard. 

This doesn't answer the question of what to use for spot removal, so what is the newer remover?

Jim Ricks


----------



## pjrose (Apr 24, 2010)

I can't answer your question, but just last night I was looking for K2R spot remover, which sounds like a similar product, and couldn't find it or anything similar.  
However, I just Googled and it is still available.  It's kind of like a dry cleaning fluid, you spray it, it dries into a powder, and you brush it away.  It works great.   Now I just need to find it without having to buy a six pack online!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 24, 2010)

I second the K2R spot remover. Ace Hardware store carries it.

Richard


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 24, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> At our house we used _Energine_ for spot removal.
> Jim Ricks



I'd never heard of Energine, but that's the other product my mom mentioned. I called her last night from Target about some sunscreen she wanted and she asked me to look for Thoro or Energine. I didn't see either product available at Target.

K2R spot remover sounds exactly like the product she wants. I'll stop by ACE Hardware today. 

Thanks for the suggestions! I knew TUGgers would know the answer.


----------

